# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  In Case of Snake Bite...

## Northern Rivers

Top 5 things you need to do if you get bitten by a snake | Queensland Health

----------

dinosaur (12-07-2020),Foghorn (12-07-2020),NuYawka (12-07-2020),Rutabaga (12-09-2020),Thom Paine (12-07-2020)

----------


## Foghorn

They didn't mention anything about drinking the flask of bourbon.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

If it's venomous, only one thing to do. Get your ass to a hospital.

----------

Northern Rivers (12-07-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

Now this is just me: Snakes are one of my 3 fears (sharks & heights are the other 2). So I figure that I'm probably going to have a heart attack if I'm bitten by a snake. So number 3 I disagree with. (Don’t try to identify, catch, injure or kill the snake – you’re likely to come off second best.)  My first priority is to kill that sucker. I look at it that if he's going to kill me, he's going to die before I do!

----------

Northern Rivers (12-09-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

if I had a phone or camera .. I would try to take a picture of the snake for identification. different snakes have different venom and different treatments.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-08-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

It's Australia!  Remember, there is a saying among herpetologists ... "There are no old herpetologists in Australia."

1.  Call significant others and tell them you love them.
2.  Get your personal affairs in order, quickly.
3.  Scribble down last will and testament.
4.  Have one last drink or smoke.
5.  Relax, it will all be over soon.

----------

Big Dummy (12-07-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Now this is just me: Snakes are one of my 3 fears (sharks & heights are the other 2). So I figure that I'm probably going to have a heart attack if I'm bitten by a snake. So number 3 I disagree with. (Don’t try to identify, catch, injure or kill the snake – you’re likely to come off second best.)  My first priority is to kill that sucker. I look at it that if he's going to kill me, he's going to die before I do!


I surf with sharks all the time. They are no bother.


 I cross snakes on the trail often. I no bother them. A few times though they do come after me. They scare me.

----------


## Neo

> I surf with sharks all the time. They are no bother.
> 
> 
>  I cross snakes on the trail often. I no bother them. A few times though they do come after me. They scare me.


When you are out on the trail you can carry this with .410  cartridges in complete peace of mind.

----------

Big Dummy (12-07-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

the .410 45 snake slayer.

----------

Neo (12-07-2020)

----------


## Big Bird

Snake loads are only good if you see the snake first. If you see the snake first, there's less of a problem. Walking in tall grass used to make me nervous.

----------

Neo (12-07-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

i do a lot of hiking on the mountain ridges of the blue ridge. i used to worry about wading thru the thick grass but finally have realized the snakes are cold blooded and can't function in temps below around 60 or 70 degrees. i have seen timber rattlers and copperheads on the warm rocks but know to look for them there.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> If it's venomous, only one thing to do. Get your ass to a hospital.


What if you get bit on the hand...or...some other place?  :Sofa:

----------

Wilson2 (12-08-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It's Australia!  Remember, there is a saying among herpetologists ... "There are no old herpetologists in Australia."



Same applies to Volcanologists.

Why is it everything in Australia that has  more ot les than 2 legs is trying to kill you?


Im impressed by the Black Mamba's, the right wing skinhead thug of the snake world, There been cases  of Black Mambas chasing  people more than a kilometre , and they will bite you multiple times just for fun.

----------

dinosaur (12-09-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Top 5 things you need to do if you get bitten by a snake | Queensland Health



Snakes! I do not like snakes!  :Sofa:  YIKES!  :F Run: 
 @Northern Rivers, give this a once over please. 


thepoliticsforums.com/threads

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> What if you get bit on the hand...or...some other place?


Same advice applies. Most venomous down under have a nuerotoxin, shuts down organs.

----------

Northern Rivers (12-08-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> if I had a phone or camera .. I would try to take a picture of the snake for identification. different snakes have different venom and different treatments.


You have two main types of serpent venom, hemotoxic (allmost all pit vipers) and nuerotoxic, (the elapids). Depending on region, it's pretty evident what type it is. 

Here in Florida, there are six venomous. All but the coral snake are pit vipers, as soon as you are envenomated there is intense pain and burning and swelling, followed by localized necrosis.

A coral snake bite may often have no pain, symptoms may take over 12 hours to manifest.

That being said, it never hurts to know the exact species.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

I recommend this group for us Florida folks. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/FloridaSnakeID/

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Another informative page

https://www.facebook.com/groups/nati...ebite.support/

----------


## Wilson2

> Top 5 things you need to do if you get bitten by a snake | Queensland Health


When I was young I was taught to cut the bite and apply suction (its not a huge cut like you see on tv, just a little cut to widen the fang puncture).   Now they say not to do that, but some years a go I saw a study that showed 25% of the venom could be removed using the cut/suction technique.   Seems better to have 25% less venom in you.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Same advice applies. Most venomous down under have a nuerotoxin, shuts down organs.


ZOOM!!!! Right over yer head! Wilson got it!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Same applies to Volcanologists.
> 
> Why is it everything in Australia that has  more ot les than 2 legs is trying to kill you?
> 
> 
> Im impressed by the Black Mamba's, the right wing skinhead thug of the snake world, There been cases  of Black Mambas chasing  people more than a kilometre , and they will bite you multiple times just for fun.


Everyone in this country...and, I mean EVERYONE...was sure Steve Irwin was gonna meet his end with a snoike. Sting ray tail??? Never....

Good bloke, too. RIP

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> ZOOM!!!! Right over yer head! Wilson got it!


My mistake, I thought it was a serious topic.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

There is so much mis and disinfo reguarding snake "aggression" they just want to be left alone.

----------

Northern Rivers (12-09-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> You have two main types of serpent venom, hemotoxic (allmost all pit vipers) and nuerotoxic, (the elapids). Depending on region, it's pretty evident what type it is. 
> 
> Here in Florida, there are six venomous. All but the coral snake are pit vipers, as soon as you are envenomated there is intense pain and burning and swelling, followed by localized necrosis.
> 
> A coral snake bite may often have no pain, symptoms may take over 12 hours to manifest.
> 
> That being said, it never hurts to know the exact species.



Well just to be a smartass, thats not quite right

They can in fact be grouped like this:

1. 2. and 3.  Alpha, Beta and Kappa Neurotoxins - these attack or inhibit  nerves and brain cells
4. Fasculins  - another type of neurotoxin
5. Dendrotoxins - yet another type of neurotoxin
6. Myotoxins  cause massive, rapid muscle liquifaction
7. Sarafotoxins specifically attack your heart and intercanal muscles
8. Haemorrhagotoxins - destroy cells, specifically vein and artery cell walls
9. Haemotoxins - destroy red blood cells

Some snakes have a combination of the above, such as the Black Mamba

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Well just to be a smartass, thats not quite right
> 
> They can in fact be grouped like this:
> 
> 1. 2. and 3.  Alpha, Beta and Kappa Neurotoxins - these attack or inhibit  nerves and brain cells
> 4. Fasculins  - another type of neurotoxin
> 5. Dendrotoxins - yet another type of neurotoxin
> 6. Myotoxins  cause massive, rapid muscle liquifaction
> 7. Sarafotoxins specifically attack your heart and intercanal muscles
> ...


My post was in general, and correct. I'd like to see verification where a mamba "chased someone over a kilometer".

----------

Big Bird (12-08-2020)

----------


## Big Wheeler

Apparently snakes are supposed to be more afraid of us than we are of them.   But..do they know?

----------

Wilson2 (12-09-2020)

----------


## Neo

> Apparently snakes are supposed to be more afraid of us than we are of them.   But..do they know?




How can you feel afraid of snakes with a mountfield lawn mower, its 100% effective for adders in the U.K.

----------

Northern Rivers (12-09-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

I don't worry about getting bit by snakes.

I wear a mask.......

----------

Hillofbeans (12-08-2020),Northern Rivers (12-09-2020),Wilson2 (12-09-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Moccasins have a reputation for aggression and "chasing" people. A bite is a serious medical emergency. All the ones I have personally seen do one or two things, hold their ground or slowly leave. As you can see, they do not "chase" you. You pretty much have to step on one or provoke a bite.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Fast forward to 9 minute mark, he did everything he could to provoke a bite, including lightly stepping on it, no bite. That's not to say they wont, just debunking a myth.

----------

Big Bird (12-09-2020)

----------


## Jen

I liked it when the title was "Snoike Byte".  I read it aloud every time I saw it and laughed.  Just wanted you to know that.  I don't want to talk about snake bites ....  or snoike bytes... too scary for me.

----------

Northern Rivers (12-09-2020),OneDumbBlonde (12-09-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I liked it when the title was "Snoike Byte".  I read it aloud every time I saw it and laughed.  Just wanted you to know that.  I don't want to talk about snake bites ....  or snoike bytes... too scary for me.


I'd much rather deal with a snake than a human, at least snakes are pretty predictable.

----------

Big Bird (12-09-2020),Jen (12-09-2020),Northern Rivers (12-09-2020),OneDumbBlonde (12-09-2020)

----------


## Big Bird

From what I understand, most snake bites involve alcohol. It ain't the snake who was drinking.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-09-2020),Wilson2 (12-09-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> From what I understand, most snake bites involve alcohol. I it ain't the snake who was drinking.


Or someone trying to kill it when they should just leave it alone.

----------

Big Bird (12-09-2020),OneDumbBlonde (12-09-2020)

----------


## Big Bird

I won't tolerate a poisonous snake taking up residence in my back yard. But before I kill it I would put a trash can over it upside down and call animal control. Done it before, works well.

----------

Northern Rivers (12-09-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I won't tolerate a poisonous snake taking up residence in my back yard. But before I kill it I would put a trash can over it upside down and call animal control. Done it before, works well.


Gone that far, may as well take a long stick and put it in the can and flip it up. I want a pygmy rattler for a "pet" but my old lady and the law says no, aint they cute?

----------

Big Bird (12-09-2020)

----------


## Big Bird

Yeah, good looking snake.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-09-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Yeah, good looking snake.


Dont let the size fool, a bite is a trip to the ER. Cute lil fellas!

----------

Big Bird (12-09-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I liked it when the title was "Snoike Byte".  I read it aloud every time I saw it and laughed.  Just wanted you to know that.  I don't want to talk about snake bites ....  or snoike bytes... too scary for me.


We have oigles flying around, too.

----------

Jen (12-09-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I won't tolerate a poisonous snake taking up residence in my back yard. But before I kill it I would put a trash can over it upside down and call animal control. Done it before, works well.


Everyone has resident pythons living either in their roof or somewhere around the place. We don't bother them. They aren't poisonous and mostly eat the bad snoikes and rodents.

Carpet Python

----------

Big Bird (12-09-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> How can you feel afraid of snakes with a mountfield lawn mower, it’s 100% effective for adders in the U.K.


Bloody Good Lawnmowers, My father bought one in 1965 with a Briggs and Stratton 4 stroke engine on, he diedin 1992, but i was still using it in 2018. Ansolutly lethal, had no problem chopping a brick in half. Only ever needed servicibg three times, and always started on 2nd pull even after a winter languishing i nthe Shed.

----------


## Big Wheeler

Well.I think that young Neo chap should be ashamed of destroying the planet with that huge climate polluting monster when he could have used an eco friendly push-pull machine which leaves lovely stripes in the grass!

----------

APACHERAT (12-10-2020)

----------


## tiny1

We used to catch poisonous snakes, take 'em to a lab, where they made anti venom.  We got paid by the snake.

Never got bit.  We took all the proper precautions.  Chaps, Snake Claw Tools, Leather boots, welding gloves.  Mostly caught Western Diamondbacks and Western Rattlers, but also caught a few Sidewinders, and an occasional Mojave Rattler.  After milking, we were required to take them back where we caught 'em and let 'em go.

----------

